# Nymph not eating?



## PlasticMonkey (May 7, 2005)

Hi, I had some chinese mantids hatch about 36 hours ago, and I put one alone in a vial approximately one and a half inch in diameter and three inches tall with a stick to climb on, and three fruit flies to eat. It's been well over 12 hours, and the little guy hasn't eaten a single one! Does it just take them a while to develop an appetite?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dakota (May 8, 2005)

i think that they do not eat for a day or so after they hatch. guys correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2005)

They usually don't eat for awhile after hatching. Sometimes a couple days.


----------



## PlasticMonkey (May 8, 2005)

Ah. I was getting a little worried. Thanks!


----------

